# Land of Giants Bloodline?



## Marine1

Is anyone familiar with Land of Giants bloodline or Land of Giants Kennels? The man who started this bloodline is Ken Buzzell, in Gardner, Massachusetts.
I know he breeds the larger type of pitbull. If anyone has info or this bloodline, breeder, or kennel, just let me know.

Thanks!!!


----------



## cane76

for info on this bloodline you'd be best to seek out the movie"dogs that protect"its a two part documentary and highlights his kennel,very large dogs,and some actually very small.very impressive protection dogs although some will definetly disagree mostly based on the argument of pureity...
http://www.dogsthatprotect.com/


----------



## wheezie

good to see you back bro


----------



## johnboyomg

*land of giants*

i once had a land of giants dog by the name of gabriel they are very loyal.Very protective and good with children pits get a bad wrap it is all in the raising i had the dog for 12 years and was the best pit i have ever seen or had the pleasure of being with miss him very much the owner of the kennels is a man named Matthew in Massachusetts i my self would love to get another one of his dogs mine was black and white 110 lbs with no fat on him very playful and loving animal r.i.p gabriel


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

I'm NOT a fan....


----------



## Kimbasmom

I was the proud owner of Giants Queen of Hearts. I will never have a finer dog. She was highly intelligent and so beautiful. She was my one dog that cannot be replaced. Ken is a stand up man who I have come to trust explicitly. You can't go wrong choosing one of his great dogs. She saved my house from being robbed and protected me when needed. When I lost her at 13, I lost my greatest love. I would of course highly recommend any dog raised by Ken and his sons


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol gotta love subliminal advertising...


----------



## sta8541

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I'm NOT a fan....


Care to elaborate? If not, that's fine, I was just curious.


----------



## Vidgomd

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol gotta love subliminal advertising...


I thought only I noticed:hammer: damn I realized I added to a useless thread sorry


----------



## Pantherman

Sorry but they ARE NOT pure pit bulls!


----------



## Pantherman

Not real pitbulls! They have been crossed with mastiff type.


----------



## surfer

The adba, now has weight guidelines, because of all the mixes,
I'm glad to see it happen...


----------

